# InStyle Best of Beauty 2005 (Best Beauty Buys)



## mac_obsession (May 27, 2005)

For our ninth annual Best Beauty Buys, In Style canvassed a team of more than 130 hairstylists and makeup artists to tell us what they rely on to get their star clients looking gorgeous. We asked more than 50 of the country's leading dermatologists to test-drive dozens of creams, balms and cleansers, and we polled celebrities about their absolute must-haves. Why such ambitious research? So you can find the best products out there—without any guesswork.


Liquid Foundation *Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk foundation*
It has a sheer texture that corrects discoloration, eliminates redness and "delivers a dewy finish," says makeup artist Vasilios Tanis. $52.50/1 oz.; Neiman Marcus 

Oil-free Foundation *Laura Mercier *
Few water-based foundations stay put like this. Says makeup artist Tasha Reiko Brown, who has worked with Rachel McAdams: "It has the best coverage of any oil-free formula." $38/1 oz.; lauramercier.com 

Non liquid Foundation *Shu Uemura Nobara cream *
It has "excellent" yellow undertones that complement most complexions, says makeup artist Gracie Atherton, who has dabbed it on Sharon Stone. $22/.28 oz.; shuuemura.com

Editors' Pick *T. LeClerc Hydrating Fluid foundation *
Applied with a sponge or fingers, this superthin formula in six shades blends to perfect sheerness, so you hardly know it's there. $42/1 oz.; fourseasons products.com 

Inexpensive Liquid Foundation *L'Oréal True Match Super-Blendable *makeup 
With shades matching skin color and undertone, this liquid "lives up to its name and has great texture," says L.A. makeup artist Marie-Flore Beaubien. $10/1 oz.; drugstores 

Tinted Moisturizer *Laura Mercier *
This moisturizer leaves skin with a hint of fresh, natural color and is fortified with age-defying antioxidants. Laura Linney keeps a tube in her handbag. $38/1.5 oz.; lauramercier.com 

UnderEye Concealer *Clé de Peau Beauté*
Expertly erasing dark circles and eradicating discoloration, it 
"covers but never gets cakey," says makeup artist Avril Lipsky, who has used it on Pamela Anderson. $68/.17 oz.; 800-558-1855

Blemish Concealer *Dermablend *
Hollywood makeup artists like Lydia Milars say this acne cover-up cream doesn't migrate or turn orange. In cream form or Quick-Fix stick (shown). $16; in-store.com 

Inexpensive Concealer *Max Factor Erace *
It's sheer enough for around the eyes but substantial enough to hide imperfections, says Brett Freedman, a L.A. makeup artist who has worked with Daryl Hannah. $4.49/.13 oz.; drugstore.com

Pressed Powder *MAC Blot *
Shine has no chance against this translucent, finely milled powder, which N.Y.C. makeup artist Carmindy likens to "the closest thing to blotting paper in powder form." $17/.42 oz.; in-store.com 

Editors' Pick *Estée Lauder Prime FX Color Neutralizing primer *
This base counteracts discoloration and brightens skin using neutralizing pigments and reflective particles. $25/.85 oz.; in-store.com Loose 

Powder *Shu Uemura *
This whisper-light powder sets makeup and leaves skin silky and dewy. They're "perfect colors," says makeup artist Joanna Schlip, who has used it on Diane Lane $30/.98 oz.; shuuemura.com

Inexpensive Powder *Sally Hansen Corn Silk Shineless Matte*
This hypermilled fine powder "makes oily skin look fresh without the heaviness," says Denver makeup artist Michael Moore. $5.50/.31 oz.; drugstores
==================================================  ==================================================  ==========================

Powder Blush *Nars *
"Youth in powder form," is what makeup artist Chantal Moore calls the 22 stay-put shades. Eve's makeup artist, J.J., swears "it doesn't streak. You get 12 hours out of it." $25/.16 oz.; narscosmetics.com 

Cream Blush *Stila Convertible Color *
This rich cream melts into the skin for a nice flush. "You don't have to be a makeup artist to get professional results," says makeup artist Deborah LaMia Denaver. $20/.15 oz.; stilacosmetics.com 

Gel/Stain Blush *Tarte Cheek Stain *
The colors don't give a "made-up" look, says makeup artist Mai Quynh. Joni Powell, The O.C.'s head makeup artist, has swiped Tickled Peach on the cast's cheeks. $26/1.5 oz.; in-store.com  

Editors' Pick *Almay Nearly Naked Touch-Pad liquid blush *
This formula comes in four shades, doesn't spill, and blends like a dream, to give cheeks a natural flush. $9/.2 oz.; drugstore.com
==================================================  ==================================================  ==========================

Inexpensive Bronzer* Revlon Skinlights *
The Instant Skin Brightener got highest marks for its smooth texture and light-reflective particles. "It gives a sun-kissed look," says makeup artist Marie-Flore Beaubien. $12/1.5 oz.; beauty.com 

Shimmer/Luminizing Product *Nars the Multiple *
This cream stick creates a brightened, sun-touched look on eyelids, cheeks, lips and décolleté. Copacabana is the pros' favorite. $36/.5 oz.; narscosmetics.com 

Bronzer *MAC Matte bronzing powder *
This compact gives you great glow without the usual metallic sheen. Says makeup artist Jake Bailey: "It's not too orangey, so it's great for contouring." $18.50/.35 oz.; maccosmetics.com  
==================================================  ==================================================  =========================

Brush Line *Shu Uemura *
The brushes, which feature badger, goat, pony, squirrel and nylon bristles, last a lifetime. "There's a perfect one for every technique," says makeup artist Hillary Clark. $5–$270; shuuemura.com 

Inexpensive Brush Line *Sonia Kashuk *
These "very pretty brushes have a great shape and feel comfortable in your hands," says Taylor Babaian, who works with Virginia Madsen. $15–$30/set; target.com 
==================================================  ==================================================  =========================

Pencil Eyeliner *MAC*
"Firm enough to sharpen, soft enough to smudge," says makeup artist Genevieve. Makeup pros watch each new MAC collection for breakthrough hues. $11.50; 800-387-6707 or macys.com

Liquid Eyeliner *Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner *
Yes, it’s a gel, but, says New Jersey makeup artist Kymbra Callaghan, "it goes on like liquid, with the blendability of a pencil." $18/.1 oz.; at Bergdorf Goodman or nordstrom.com  

Cream Eye Shadow* MAC Paints* 
Several of our experts say Paints are the only cream eye shadows they’ve found that truly don’t crease. Makeup artists love this line’s vibrant shades. $15/.23 oz.; 800-387-6707 or nordstrom.com 

Inexpensive Eye Shadow *Revlon*
The head of the makeup department at Six Feet Under, Donna-Lou Henderson, says, “Nice consistency, great colors, and small enough to be convenient.” $7/.12 oz.; drugstore.com  

Overall Mascara *Lancôme Définicils *
Définicils doesn't just talk the talk—it really does lengthen lashes, thanks to a patented brush that coats every lash evenly. $21/.23 oz.; at Bloomingdale’s or sephora.com

Waterproof Mascara *Maybelline Great Lash*
"Not even tears take it off," says makeup artist Joanna Schlip. Others liked the colors: "The black is a true black," says makeup artist Eric Spearman. $6/.43 oz.; drugstore.com  
==================================================  ==================================================  =========================== 

Lipstick *Laura Mercier Lip Kisses *
"They're very wearable, which makes them great for women who are shy about color," says Matin."I use Apricot Sorbet on Angelina Jolie." $19/.08 oz.; at Henri Bendel or nordstrom.com 

Overall Lipstick *MAC*
MAC offers 188 colors in all sorts of finishes, so it’s no surprise that several experts said they like to use MAC lip colors on most of their star clients. $14/.17 oz.; 800-387-6707 or nordstrom.com 

Lip Gloss *MAC Lipglass*
The women of Soul Food survive the week’s drama with glistening pouts intact. How? Makeup artist Beverly Jo Pryor credits Lipglass’s "high shine" and thick texture. $13.50/.17 oz.; nordstrom.com 

Long-Wearing Lipstick *Max Factor Lipfinity *
"You can’t kiss this stuff off," says Joanna Schlip of Lipfinity's intense color base and clear top coat. She uses it on Laura Linney for big events. $13/.06 & .07 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com
==================================================  ==================================================  ========================== 

Facial Moisturizer for Dry/Sensitive Skin *Shiseido Future Solution *
Vitamin C and chai hu extract lessen chances of sun damage. "I love how it makes my skin feel," says N.Y.C. derm Diane Berson. $225/1.8 oz.; 800-723-2889 or beautiful perfumes.com

Facial Cleanser for Dry/Sensitive Skin *Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser*
This rich gets the job done without irritation. "It contains effective antibacterial, but it's mild," says Manhattan derm Paul Jarrod Frank. $24/4.4 oz.; at Saks Fifth Avenue or macys.com 

Toner for Dry/Sensitive Skin *Chanel Précision Gentle Hydrating lotion*
This one got the thumbs-up for two reasons: It removes residue, and it contains soothing moisturizers like aloe vera. $35/6.8 oz.; at Bloomingdale’s or macys.com

Facial Moisturizer for Dry/Sensitive *Skin Olay Regenerist Perfecting cream *
This cream contains the newest line reducers on the market. N.Y.C. derm Francesca Fusco recommends it to her patients who have sensitive skin. $19/1.7 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com 

Moisturizing Facial Mask for Dry/Sensitive Skin *Lancôme Hydra-Intense*
This five-minute gel mask has humectants that attract water to the skin and polymers that form a protective layer, trapping moisture inside. $27/3.4 oz.; 800-526-2663 or sephora.com

Heavy-Duty Moisturizer for Dry/Sensitive Skin *Estée Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultra Lifting Creme *
This cream holds more than 1,000 times its weight in water. "It prevents evaporation," says L.A. cosmetic surgeon R. Patrick Abergel. $250/1.7 oz.; esteelauder.com

Firming Serum for Normal/Combinatin Skin *Tracie Martyn Firming serum *
Antioxidants, detoxifying peptides and epidermal growth factors make this one of the most sought-after antiaging potions. $165/1 oz.; traciemartyn.com

Facial Cleanser for Normal/Combination Skin *Cetaphil*
Ultra-mild Cetaphil has been used by dermatologists for years, says Nicholas Lowe, M.D., who practices in London and L.A. "It's good for skin being treated with Retin A." $7/8 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com 

Toner for Normal/Combination Skin *Lancôme Tonique Douceur *
Several toner-wary experts came around for Tonique Douceur, praising its alcohol-free, glycerin-rich formulation. $20/6.8 oz.; 800-526-2663 or nordstrom.com

Moisturizer for Normal/Combination Skin *Aveeno Positively Smooth *
Aveeno's combination of whole soy and soy extracts evens out skin tone, smooths fine lines and may also reduce facial-hair growth. $15/4 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com 

Facial Mask for Normal/Combination Skin *Chanel Précision Instant Purifying *
"Salicylic acid smooths the skin, and Kaolin and starch soak up impurities," says New Orleans dermatologist Nia Terezakis. $33/2.6 oz.; beautiful perfumes.com 

Facial Lotion for Oily/Acne-Prone Skin *Estée Lauder Day Wear Plus Multi-Protection Antioxidant lotion*
"It's hard to find a moisturizer with sunscreen that works under makeup," says Debra Jaliman, M.D., of N.Y.C. $38/1.7 oz.; macys.com

Facial Cleanser for Oily/Acne-Prone Skin *Eucerin Pore Purifying Foaming wash *
"It's light, lathers well, cleans pores, and has minimal fragrance," says UCLA associate derm professor Joshua Wieder. $7/6.8 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com  

Toner for Oily/Acne-Prone Skin *Prescriptives Immediate Matte *
Our experts like the instant mattifying effect of the silica contained in this gentle formula. It's also oil-free, so it won't clog pores. $19/6.7 oz.; at Bergdorf Goodman or nordstrom.com

Facial Moisturizer for Oily/Acne-Prone *SkinDDF Ultra-Lite 
Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew *
"This moisturizer is very light. It leaves the skin hydrated but not at all oily," says New York City derm Rosemarie Ingleton. $30/1.7 oz.; at Bergdorf Goodman or sephora.com  

Facial Mask for Oily/Acne-Prone Skin *Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating Treatment *
Our panel praised this mask's lightweight gel. "It unclogged the pores on my nose!" said one delighted derm. $7/2 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com 

==================================================  ==================================================  =========================== 

At-Home Dental Whitening Kit *Crest Whitestrips*
Nothing can beat professional lightening, but for a less expensive alternative, dentists like Crest Whitestrips. You'll see results after two weeks. $30/14-day supply; at drugstores or drugstore.com

Body Lotion *Eucerin Original* 
Mineral oil and glyceryl lanolate help prevent moisture from escaping skin. This fragrance-free, hypoallergenic formula is safe for even sensitive skin. $11/16 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com  

Hand Cream *L'Occitane shea butter *
This rich cream contains moisturizing extracts such as almond and linseed oils. But the real muscle comes from shea butter. $8/1 oz.; sephora.com

Self-Tanner for Face *Clarins Tinted Self-Tanning face cream *
Clarins got votes for easy application and a seamless, always even finish. The light scent and nongreasy formula only make it better. $27/1.7 oz.; at Saks Fifth Avenue or sephora.com

Oil-Free Sunscreen *Peter Thomas Roth Ultra-Lite Titanium Dioxide sunblock *
Zinc oxide and titanium dioxide pack double UVA/UVB protection, notes Virginia Beach, Va., derm David H. McDaniel. $36/4 oz.; 800-787-7546 or peter thomasroth.com 
==================================================  ==================================================  =========================== 

Overall Shampoo *Kérastase Bain Satin 1*
This product is great for all hair types. "It gives real shine to the hair," says N.Y.C. stylist Keith Carpenter, who uses it on Sarah Jessica Parker. $24/8.5 oz.; 877-748-8357 for salons or drugstore.com

Inexpensive Overall Shampoo *Pantene Pro-V*
Alan Tosler of N.Y.C.’s Tosler Davis salon calls this a "runaway favorite" of his clientele: "It leaves hair seriously silky. I use it on Stephanie Seymour." $4.79/13.5 oz.; drugstore.com 

Shampoo *L'Oréal Série Expert *
This shampoo line contains ceramides, emollients that help reduce frizz and enhance shine. N.Y.C. stylist Kim Lépine recommends it for dry hair. $13/8.45 oz.; 888-737-4304 or serieexpert usa.com for salons 

Overall Conditioner *Kérastase Lait Vital Protéiné*
Pros love it because it's so lightweight. "It conditions without leaving heavy waxes," says L.A. hairstylist Ken Paves, who works with Jessica Simpson. $37/6.8 oz.; diamondbeauty.com  

Inexpensive Overall Conditioner *Pantene Pro-V *
This rich conditioner contains panthenol, a restorative ingredient that coats the hair shaft. "It's inexpensive—but it’s certainly effective," says N.Y.C. colorist Kyle White. $7.99/25.4 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com

Leave-In Conditioner *Infusium 23 *
This spray-on treatment makes combing out tangles a snap. "It softens and detangles without any residue," says Eve's hairstylist, Suzette Boozer. $6/16 oz.; at drugstores or drugstore.com 

Styling Gel *Phyto Pro gel No. 8 *
Truly strong hold—with no flaking or stickiness, say our stylists. Alain Pinon of Salon AKS in N.Y.C. uses Phyto gel No. 8 to add thickness to roots. $17/5 oz.; 800-557-4986 or sephora.com

Styling Cream *Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom *
Wheat proteins and amino acids make this cream tops for adding texture and shine. L.A. stylist Mark Townsend rubs it through the manes of Heather Graham. $30/8 oz.; neimanmarcus.com 

Pomade/Wax *Murray's Superior Hair Dressing pomade *
This old-school favorite is still the one. "It's got the best hold of any pomade," says Linda Cho of L.A.'s Art Luna Salon. $3/3 oz.; at drugstores or murrayspomade.com 

Styling Product *Aveda Light Elements line *
Claudio Lazo, of the Allen Edwards salon in L.A. recommends these products to all his clients. Defining Whip (left) adds texture but not stickiness. $20–$23; 800-328-0849 for retailers 
==================================================  ==================================================  ============================


----------



## Oonie (May 27, 2005)

Instyle is one of my favorite magazines. I love it when I see a MAC product mentioned!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_Instyle is one of my favorite magazines. I love it when I see a MAC product mentioned!_

 
Heh me too...Its very cool


----------



## Juneplum (May 28, 2005)

heck yeah! i love instyle! it's one of the few i subscribe to =)


----------



## Oonie (May 28, 2005)

-Off-topic-

For the past few years I have been saving the Partyguide section in the back of the magazine. A great go-to-guide for entertaining.

I also use to save pictures where MAC was mentioned from any magazine but for some reason I stopped doing that.


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 28, 2005)

thanks for posting that list! yay. I'll try some of that stuff out. Holy crap! did you see the price on that Shiseido Future Solution ?!?! I thought it was a typo and it was 25 bucks... nope. $225!! geez


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the list! I love reading stuff like that.

Anyone else surprised that Maybelline Great Lash keeps getting mentioned in these lists?!

xx


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, great list, just trawling through the archives and stumbled across this. I like it better than Allure's list which for some reason I never seem to agree with. Perhaps because not everything is available in Australia.


----------



## pinkfeet (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourpusskitty* 
_Thanks for the list! I love reading stuff like that.

Anyone else surprised that Maybelline Great Lash keeps getting mentioned in these lists?!

xx_

 
I think its because ma's use it on models/celebs etc for photo shoots and they dont wear it "out" all day and they can touch up before each shoot. 

I tried it but it smudged like crazy but I imagine its ok for shoots with someone touching you up every 5 minutes.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

that Maybelline mascara is god awful, i can believe how many people still use it!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybelline Great Lash!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 2, 2007)

INSTYLE's list is consistantly more upscale than ALLURE's. Which is odd, because ALLURE has more plastic surgery articles.....The photos on INSTYLE are not so many closeups like in ALLURE"S articles......INSTYLE is even more celebrity oriented.....of course.the target audience-like me-buys both. INSTYLE gets a little more lifestyle oriented with celebrities and recipes and travel. Allure will offer you more thinspiration and glamour shots....


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 24, 2007)

I still find this thread very useful. Thanks.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourpusskitty* 

 
_Thanks for the list! I love reading stuff like that.

Anyone else surprised that Maybelline Great Lash keeps getting mentioned in these lists?!

xx_

 
eww, yuck ~ ! those list always have to include some itmes from their advertisers-that's how magazines make their money!


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_that Maybelline mascara is god awful, i can believe how many people still use it!_

 
OMG! I Know!!! If I ever see anyone at the store looking at it, I wanna saw "NO! Put That Down! Do Not Buy It!"


Its kinda funny reading this old list. I remember some of this stuff was really trendy then. And some of it they don't even make anymore.


----------

